
Ask HN: Contingency Plans for COVID19? - awkim
Hi HN Community,<p>Do you guys have any particular plans to deal with the COVID19 virus?<p>Outside of remote work and succession contingencies, are you putting any special policies or plans in place?
======
bobbybidon
[https://www.who.int/docs/default-
source/coronaviruse/getting...](https://www.who.int/docs/default-
source/coronaviruse/getting-workplace-ready-for-covid-19.pdf)

------
dev_north_east
I bought a lot of canned and long lived foods (ones I'd buy anyways), toilet
paper, tissues and medicines. Can't get hand sanitiser in any supermarkets
since last Friday.

------
_chris_
Bought lots of frozen food and water (I should figure out how to do sugar
water).

------
quickthrower2
None

